# question about dog shows



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

I was at the vet today and I met a woman who was there with two maltese. Both of the dogs were in full coat and she mentioned that she has 5 maltese and that she shows them. She was there to weigh these 2 eight month old pups and she told me that they were each only a little over 3 pounds and so she was probably going to send them back to their breeders. She mentioned that she had gotten one of them from a breeder in California. She also mentioned that one of the dogs was just in a show and earned 3 points. 
Now here are my questions: Does the fact that this woman was planning on sending the dogs back to their breeders mean that she didn't own the pups, but was just showing them? Or will a breeder take a pup back if it was sold as a show pup and then it doesn't conform to standards? Also, what is the point system?
The dogs were beautiful and I personally wouldn't be able to part with them... 
Thanks for the info... 
Debbie


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

The puppy situation is complicated...

I've raised puppies until they were mature enough to tell whether or not they were show quality. These were not my pets and I was not keeping them as my own. Sometimes I kept them longer to work with them and get them ready to show (and/or work). Yes, breeders and owners often send pups to a handler or colleague to be shown. If someone purchases a young show potential pup (<6 months), it may be on the agreement to pet it out if it does not turn out (either placed by the breeder or the purchaser). 

https://www.akc.org/events/conformation/counting_points.cfm


If you are interested in understanding the show ring, I highly recommend the book Show Me!. It is a great explanation and easy read.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh that must have been so exciting for you! Did you happen to get her name?


----------



## honeybun (Mar 6, 2007)

In Australia the point system relates to the number of points aquired when you either win a challenge dog and bob or challenge bitch and bob and a in group or show award . Points accumalated go towards a championship title


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> I was at the vet today and I met a woman who was there with two maltese. Both of the dogs were in full coat and she mentioned that she has 5 maltese and that she shows them. She was there to weigh these 2 eight month old pups and she told me that they were each only a little over 3 pounds and so she was probably going to send them back to their breeders. She mentioned that she had gotten one of them from a breeder in California. She also mentioned that one of the dogs was just in a show and earned 3 points.
> Now here are my questions: Does the fact that this woman was planning on sending the dogs back to their breeders mean that she didn't own the pups, but was just showing them? Or will a breeder take a pup back if it was sold as a show pup and then it doesn't conform to standards? Also, what is the point system?
> The dogs were beautiful and I personally wouldn't be able to part with them...
> Thanks for the info...
> Debbie[/B]


i just looked up this past weekend's show in NJ and saw who you probably met (yes, I do have too much time on my hands, LOL). 

I'm sure the case is that she bought the dogs for show but is like me and can't have many dogs in her home so if a dog is too tiny for showing/breeding, you have to make a judgement call, as hard as it is to send these babies back! Were they both boys? 

It looks like she co-owned the dog, breeders stay on as co-owners until a dog is finished to make sure their lines are protected, and the buyers do what they say they are going to, get the dogs championship before breeding. Evey breeder has a different show contract though.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

I didn't ask the woman her name, but she was there with a male and a female pup, both beautiful in my opinion. How did you find out which dog shows were around New Jersey this past weekend? I googled it and couldn't find a thing!!! I've never been to a dog show and I would love to go to one someday....


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> I didn't ask the woman her name, but she was there with a male and a female pup, both beautiful in my opinion. How did you find out which dog shows were around New Jersey this past weekend? I googled it and couldn't find a thing!!! I've never been to a dog show and I would love to go to one someday....[/B]


I found it on Infodog. I'm as addicted to infodog as I am SM! I LOVE checking the show results every week.

Here is the link to the show results from sat or sun
http://www.infodog.com/RESULTS/2008036002/2008036002540.HTM


Here is a list of shows coming up in New jersey for the next year

http://www.infodog.com/panels/nj.htm


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

Stacy - could you gleen who the breeder in CA is from the info on infodog? Just curious if its anyone I know 


Debbie - you need to go to a dog show, they are so much fun and you can learn so much about grooming and the breed in general from the handlers/breeders. I love to go to them, athough I don't think I'm as addicted as Stacy


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks for all of the information... I will go to a dog show ... it sounds like fun!!!!
Debbie


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> Stacy - could you gleen who the breeder in CA is from the info on infodog? Just curious if its anyone I know
> 
> 
> Debbie - you need to go to a dog show, they are so much fun and you can learn so much about grooming and the breed in general from the handlers/breeders. I love to go to them, athough I don't think I'm as addicted as Stacy [/B]


No, unless the other one is shown, I don't know who the breeder is. This poor lady, if she comes on here she'll think we're stalking her, LOL. 

I am addicted to dog shows, I admit it! but i like showing, darnit.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Dog shows are very fun. The lady, if she is the one, entered extra bitches to gain points for someone to get a 3 pt major. In that district it takes 7 bitches for 3 pts. I am surprised that they (Judge)didn't cross over the boy for the major since it is Joyce's dog. She sure had her hands full getting 5 maltese ready for the ring and then coordinating getting them all in the ring when it was time. 
Tammy put together 5 this past weekend, but she did have help with Sharon. But still needed one more person to help her take in the winner's dog.
Buying the book JMM sugested helps, but just going to the shows and learning from watching is really something you should do. I still do not know how the upper levels of AKC showing is all about. 
A cross over is when the judge decides that the dog is good enough to be put up Best Of Breed and Best Of Winner's to get the bitche's points. It can work the other way too. 
The point is it is a lot of fun and comandrie among the people showing.
Tina


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks ... I will get the book that was suggested. I also plan on attending a dog show sometime soon... Debbie


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> Dog shows are very fun. The lady, if she is the one, entered extra bitches to gain points for someone to get a 3 pt major. In that district it takes 7 bitches for 3 pts. I am surprised that they (Judge)didn't cross over the boy for the major since it is Joyce's dog. She sure had her hands full getting 5 maltese ready for the ring and then coordinating getting them all in the ring when it was time.
> Tammy put together 5 this past weekend, but she did have help with Sharon. But still needed one more person to help her take in the winner's dog.
> Buying the book JMM sugested helps, but just going to the shows and learning from watching is really something you should do. I still do not know how the upper levels of AKC showing is all about.
> A cross over is when the judge decides that the dog is good enough to be put up Best Of Breed and Best Of Winner's to get the bitche's points. It can work the other way too.
> ...


Do you have any pics from that show? I'd love to see some new pics of your bitch you are showing!


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

I haven't downloaded the pictures from this past show, but here is the link to Megan's Show Pictures. Lisa did take a video of us in the ring but she hasn't sent it to me yet.
http://www.itsmagicmaltese.com/intheshowring.html

Didn't win anything that I would take pictures of so I don't have any of the show. You don't have time to take pictures and keep track of what is going on in the ring at the same time. As you know Stacy, it goes fast. 

Tina


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> I haven't downloaded the pictures from this past show, but here is the link to Megan's Show Pictures. Lisa did take a video of us in the ring but she hasn't sent it to me yet.
> http://www.itsmagicmaltese.com/intheshowring.html
> 
> Didn't win anything that I would take pictures of so I don't have any of the show. You don't have time to take pictures and keep track of what is going on in the ring at the same time. As you know Stacy, it goes fast.
> ...


Oh she looks beautiful!!


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Here are some pictures of Megan that Lisa took for me so I can delete the background to put her picture on my web site. In the very back ground you can see Tammy Simon. It's very blurry, but she is there. She isn't the person on the left, that's Becky.

[attachment=33428:Megan_resize2.jpg]

This is a picture of Megan that I will attempt to remove the back ground. She has a tendency to drop her tail when she gets nervous. So I am holding her tail.

[attachment=33429:Megan_resize3.jpg] 

Lisa does a great job taking pictures. She breeds and shows Shih-Tzu. She wasn't having a very good weekend either. :mellow: 
Tina


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> Here are some pictures of Megan that Lisa took for me so I can delete the background to put her picture on my web site. In the very back ground you can see Tammy Simon. It's very blurry, but she is there. She isn't the person on the left, that's Becky.
> 
> [attachment=33428:Megan_resize2.jpg]
> 
> ...


Oh Tina, she is really pretty and I'm not just saying that!!

Do you want me to blur out the background for you?


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Thank you Stacy. It takes me awhile but I can black out the back ground. Her top knots were better on Sunday. Tammy came over after we finished showing and told me a better way of putting up her top knots so her eyes were seen and the bubble was above her nose. It worked. Megan is bigger at 7 lbs but she is a nice Maltese. She moves nice, her coat is great, doesn't matt, and she has good pigment and beautiful eyes. Tammy and Sharon were showing all dogs right at or below 5 lbs. Tiny, Tiny faces. Georgous coats. Even so, Tammy got the cross over only once during the 4 days. Tammy did get a group IV on Sunday with her Special. He should be in the ratings when they come out being one of the top 10 Maltese. Tonia only showed her special Smarty. He is small at just 5 lbs. Cute head. Nice movement. Not as big as his dad. Tonia sent me a BIS picture of him that he won in January. Tonia got a group III on Thursday, I believe. It was a tough line up with all the breeds. Top dogs and handler's every where. She didn't show on Sunday. She made the cut on Saturday, but didn't get a group though. 
Everyone has told me I need to get Megan down to 6 1/2 lbs and she will move better and hopefully win. Sunday's judge Margorie Tuff was interesting. She showed me how to set Megan up on the table better. Told me how to move her better and she did give her reserve. She pulled the wicket out on all the breeds that had a height restriction. Seemed to be a nice judge.
Tina


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

wow Tina, she is beautiful. What a pretty head! :wub: :wub:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Beautiful -- great coat and gorgeous head. :wub:


----------

